# What D. tinctorius morph is this? - Bronx Zoo



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Froggers,

For the past 6 months or so i've been seeing this D. tinctorius morph at the Reptile House within the Bronx Zoo. The only problem is that I cannot identify it? Is this a blue sip, new river? When I think about the ideal frogs that I would want - this frog is exactly it. 

Thanks and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Craig


----------



## inthedeep (Oct 15, 2009)

looks like a Green or blue Sipaliwini


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

Impossible to know by just looking at the picture. Looks like a Sip. What locale..? would just be a guess.


----------



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldn't know the locale. It is just a frog in a zoo and thought i'd get lucky and someone may say they have frogs that look exactly like that. No worries, I was thinking it would be a sip as well, but not 100% sure. Thanks for your help!


----------



## kuvats (Nov 6, 2012)

sure looks like the sips i have owned


----------



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

Well if you or anyone you know have sips for sale that look like that - count me in! I want em!


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

If you are back at the zoo see if you can ask the keeper what it is? By sight it is only best guess.


----------



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

cool - i'll try!


----------

